
Beyond the Bitcoin Bubble - wslh
http://avc.com/2018/01/beyondthebitcoinbubble/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463)

240+ points

